# Is this a normal reaction?



## greenapril (Mar 5, 2012)

I had to take a theory and performance test today. I felt pretty confident about it.....until....

So one of my pet peeves is people chewing gum loudly and popping bubbles.

This woman a chair away from me was chewing her gum and popping bubbles like no ones business while taking the test. I couldn't concentrate .... like read anything I was so annoyed. After a while I turned and told her to stop chewing. I felt like I was being rude saying to stop chewing. After that she stopped and I could concentrate enough that I aced the test. Is this wrong I basically told her to be quiet?

I mean it is testing...you are kind of expected to be quiet during testing.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

> I had to take a theory and performance test today. I felt pretty confident about it.....until.... So one of my pet peeves is people chewing gum loudly and popping bubbles. This woman a chair away from me was chewing her gum and popping bubbles like no ones business while taking the test. I couldn't concentrate .... like read anything I was so annoyed. After a while I turned and told her to stop chewing. I felt like I was being rude saying to stop chewing. After that she stopped and I could concentrate enough that I aced the test. Is this wrong I basically told her to be quiet? I mean it is testing...you are kind of expected to be quiet during testing.


 I would have done the same thing, even if someone was just clicking their pen non-stop.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 5, 2012)

Once I asked a Prof to be quiet, during a final exam.

He was stapling several papers and making so much noise I couldn't concentrate.

He wasn't too happy with me but he did stop the stapling.


----------



## msleesh (Apr 13, 2012)

No it wasn't rude. Don't ever feel bad for saying what you feel. Maybe it was the way you said it that made you feel bad.  Lol. You should be thankful she didn't say something back to you. Next time, just kindly ask somebody to please keep it down or chew quieter. Although that is hard for some people to do nowadays.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 13, 2012)

If you are hearing it, others writing the test are also hearing it and are also disturbed by it.  I would not be as polite as you were in telling her to be quiet.  I think it is rude in any occasion to chew loud enough for others to hear you.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 14, 2012)

You did the right thing. It was rude for that woman to be chomping on gum. You should never feel bad about speaking up appropriately. I bet there were other test takers in that room who were disturbed by her and silently high-fiving you for speaking up.


----------



## Miss19 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow I didn't know you could chew gum in exams or tests anyway you did the right thing and you should not feel guilty about it.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (May 4, 2012)

Did you say it in a rude way?  If it would make you feel better about yourself, you could always apologize or make sure that she understands you aren't angry at her.


----------



## JHeartMakeup (May 8, 2012)

*No, when you are taking a test the room should be quiet! *

*There should hardly be any type of distracting noise. *

*So, you aren't wrong. *


----------



## studiomakeup (May 9, 2012)

Good for you she needs to learn manners somewhere. What you did was not nearly as extreme as my mother going over to a table at a dinning establishment and telling a family she was going to do them the most important thing in life" CHEW WITH YOUR MOUTHES CLOSED"and then we heard others laughing and thanking her.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 18, 2012)

You did the right thing.  I almost had a meltdown once in a college anthropology class.  We were taking an exam and this guy behind me was eating a bag of chips.  Chips!  During an exam!  Now, who does that?  Rattle and crinkle, chomp chomp....rattle and crinnkle, chomp chomp....repeat.  It was a Big Grab bag, too.  I said something and he ignored me so I grabbed the bag off the table and walked off with it and threw it in the trash.  The whole class just stared at me for a few seconds and then went back to work on thier tests.  I was P.O.!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You did the right thing.  I almost had a meltdown once in a college anthropology class.  We were taking an exam and this guy behind me was eating a bag of chips.  Chips!  During an exam!  Now, who does that?  Rattle and crinkle, chomp chomp....rattle and crinnkle, chomp chomp....repeat.  It was a Big Grab bag, too.  I said something and he ignored me so I grabbed the bag off the table and walked off with it and threw it in the trash.  The whole class just stared at me for a few seconds and then went back to work on thier tests.  I was P.O.!


 I can't stand it when people eat loudly during regular class, even! Last quarter a guy brought a giant salad to class, super crunchy lettuce, croutons, the whole shebang, and ate it super loudly during the whole lecture. wtf is wrong with people???


----------



## Tyari (Jul 6, 2012)

I would've asked if she could please stop because I couldn't concentrate. I don't know, but just saying "stop chewing" is a bit abrupt IMO.


----------



## greenapril (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You did the right thing.  I almost had a meltdown once in a college anthropology class.  We were taking an exam and this guy behind me was eating a bag of chips.  Chips!  During an exam!  Now, who does that?  Rattle and crinkle, chomp chomp....rattle and crinnkle, chomp chomp....repeat.  It was a Big Grab bag, too.  I said something and he ignored me so I grabbed the bag off the table and walked off with it and threw it in the trash.  The whole class just stared at me for a few seconds and then went back to work on thier tests.  I was P.O.!


 Wow I would be really annoyed also. I don't think I would have had enough balls to throw the bag  away. I don't get why it's okay to make unnecessary noise during a test.



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't stand it when people eat loudly during regular class, even! Last quarter a guy brought a giant salad to class, super crunchy lettuce, croutons, the whole shebang, and ate it super loudly during the whole lecture. wtf is wrong with people???


Really a salad during class crazy.


----------



## greenapril (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would've asked if she could please stop because I couldn't concentrate. I don't know, but just saying "stop chewing" is a bit abrupt IMO.


True...maybe I should have just asked her to please stop. Maybe next time this happens I'll ask sooner instead of getting more annoyed and keeping it in.


----------



## isobelrose (Jul 8, 2012)

I think this is completely normal, and I would have reacted the exact same way! I think it's rude to be distracting people by chewing gum in a test, so please don't worry about being rude yourself, because I see that she's the one being rude

-Izzy xo


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't stand it when people eat loudly during regular class, even! Last quarter a guy brought a giant salad to class, super crunchy lettuce, croutons, the whole shebang, and ate it super loudly during the whole lecture. wtf is wrong with people???


 


> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You did the right thing.  I almost had a meltdown once in a college anthropology class.  We were taking an exam and this guy behind me was eating a bag of chips.  Chips!  During an exam!  Now, who does that?  Rattle and crinkle, chomp chomp....rattle and crinnkle, chomp chomp....repeat.  It was a Big Grab bag, too.  I said something and he ignored me so I grabbed the bag off the table and walked off with it and threw it in the trash.  The whole class just stared at me for a few seconds and then went back to work on thier tests.  I was P.O.!


 That's insane. None of the professors at my college let us eat during class, especially not during an exam.


----------



## LAminerals (Jul 9, 2012)

Some people can't concentrate UNLESS they are chewing gum! LoL

But many don't even realize it when they are being loud about it. I had to ask a teacher to be quiet one day during a final. He wasn't too happy with me, as he was flirting with a group of cheerleaders, but oh well!

Glad you spoke up. You are paying for that class and the grade and the degree!


----------

